# Muzzleloader Buck



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

So excited to get the biggest deer I ever shot.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that's great. How long have you been hunting with a muzzleloader and what caliber is it? They're really fun.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

This is my 3rd year with a muzzleloader. 50 caliber Thompson Centerfire modern muzzleloader. I've taken 2 bucks and 2 antlerless with this gun. Early season hunting is great!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Buck.

Around here it wouldn't be Legal because not enough Points :flame: I hate counting Points.Plus they took our Muzzleloader Season away but I still hunt with one.

big rockpile


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

In our county of Virginia, if it has antlers, it's legal. Working towards taking only 8 points or bigger on our property, but I get some special consideration since I have been hunting a lot less than our sons or my husband. Will try not to take anything smaller the rest of season. I like doe meat better anyhow. 

I do hate to count points too. Once I count the points the deer could be gone. I need more experience for that.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice one:thumb:
I saw one Saturday,but couldn't get a clear shot between the trees.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow froebelle, that's awesome! That looks about the size that hanging around in my backyard. I hope to get him soon. 



big rockpile said:


> Nice Buck.
> 
> Around here it wouldn't be Legal because not enough Points :flame: I hate counting Points.Plus they took our Muzzleloader Season away but I still hunt with one.
> 
> big rockpile


BR, why did they take your muzzleload season away? I wished they would reclassify the seasons around here. The way they got is set up now by the time conventional rifle season comes around it ain't much fun hunting anymore. The bowhunters, crossbow hunters, muzzleloading in-liners, and youth gun hunters all get to hunt and shoot deer for a good month and a half before modern gun season opens up. After all that, it's hard to find descent bucks during modern gun season. I wished they would have a primitive season which would include recurves, longbows, selfmade bows, and flintlock muzzleloader and would be the first month of deer season. Then the second month they could open the whole month up to more modern weaponry. Crossbows, compounds, in-lines, youth gun, and conventional rifle. Buy one tag and choose whatever weapon you want to use for that season. If successful, then you could buy another tag, and another, till you reach your yearly total.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

froebeli said:


> In our county of Virginia, if it has antlers, it's legal. Working towards taking only 8 points or bigger on our property, but I get some special consideration since I have been hunting a lot less than our sons or my husband. Will try not to take anything smaller the rest of season. I like doe meat better anyhow.
> 
> I do hate to count points too. Once I count the points the deer could be gone. I need more experience for that.


Yea last season I had to let a bunch walk because I wasn't sure.They have to have 4 Points on one side to be legal here.



Oldcountryboy said:


> Wow froebelle, that's awesome! That looks about the size that hanging around in my backyard. I hope to get him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> BR, why did they take your muzzleload season away? I wished they would reclassify the seasons around here. The way they got is set up now by the time conventional rifle season comes around it ain't much fun hunting anymore. The bowhunters, crossbow hunters, muzzleloading in-liners, and youth gun hunters all get to hunt and shoot deer for a good month and a half before modern gun season opens up. After all that, it's hard to find descent bucks during modern gun season. I wished they would have a primitive season which would include recurves, longbows, selfmade bows, and flintlock muzzleloader and would be the first month of deer season. Then the second month they could open the whole month up to more modern weaponry. Crossbows, compounds, in-lines, youth gun, and conventional rifle. Buy one tag and choose whatever weapon you want to use for that season. If successful, then you could buy another tag, and another, till you reach your yearly total.


They changed our Muzzleloader Season to Alternative Season so they can use Modern Pistols.

They said Inlines were just as Good as Modern Rifles so why not :flame: Thing is we spoke out about Inlines back in the '80's and they said well they Load through the Muzzle :flame:

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice buck. T/C Omegia?

I like muzzle loader hunting also and am glad Michigan calls it that, Muzzle loader season and box season. I don't care to have some one who don't know spit determine what is a primitive device. In lines were first invented in the 1800's early man hunted with sharpe sticks and stones along with cliffs.

I fully under stand the early youth season. Give the young ones a chance to harvest a nice deer that isn't all spooky. Then a month and half of archery season doesn't get the deer all spooky either as most archery hunters sit in blinds or tree stands and are not into the driving and other methods used during fire arm season.

I like Michigans Deer hunting laws except for one. A doe tag should cost the same as a buck tag. Deer meat is meat, and the state could put the money to go use too.

 Al


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep... T/C Omega. I know its a modern In-line to some (I have a friend that gives me a hard time about it too, she uses the flintlock type) but it gets me out in the woods two weeks before rifle season when the bucks here are typically in full rut and more stupid than usual. Either way, you only get one shot and a haze of blue smoke.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Nice buck. T/C Omegia?
> 
> I like muzzle loader hunting also and am glad Michigan calls it that, Muzzle loader season and box season. I don't care to have some one who don't know spit determine what is a primitive device. In lines were first invented in the 1800's early man hunted with sharpe sticks and stones along with cliffs.
> 
> ...


We have Youth Season here thing is so many Adults are shooting the Deer and Tagging with the Kids Tag :flame: I wish they would have the Kids come in show they could hit a Paper Plate with Deer Rifle 3 out of 4 times at 50 yards before being able to buy a Tag.



froebeli said:


> Yep... T/C Omega. I know its a modern In-line to some (I have a friend that gives me a hard time about it too, she uses the flintlock type) but it gets me out in the woods two weeks before rifle season when the bucks here are typically in full rut and more stupid than usual. Either way, you only get one shot and a haze of blue smoke.


I use both I have a 54Cal. Sidelock I have killed many Deer with.Our Now Alternative Season is after all other Firearm Seasons 


big rockpile


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

As I understand Rock...they just opened it up to other types of firearms...and didn't completely take away black powder season...


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice buck...Way to go!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. He looks like a good one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> As I understand Rock...they just opened it up to other types of firearms...and didn't completely take away black powder season...


Yea you can use Modern Firearms but you can do as I've always done use Muzzleloaders all through the Seasons.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice!

Tim


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Never thought I would be able to post an even bigger one, but some years I guess you just get lucky. My second Muzzleloader buck...and yes these were both with those bullets that folks have said are not good.










Bigrockpile, I think this one would be legal for you.

Thanks for letting me share


----------

